# 8 Legged Techie's Ts!



## 8 Legged Techie (Sep 11, 2015)

Here are some of my T's. Haven't updated my Flickr account for some time so this isn't an exhaustive list, only the better photos that I have managed to take. 

*Citharischius crawshayi*







*Heteroscodra maculata*







*Acanthoscurria geniculata*







*Poecilotheria formosa *







*Theraphosa blondi*







*Megaphobema robustum *







*Haplopelma lividum *







I saved the BEST for last!

*Poecilotheria metallica! *


----------



## Mako16 (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice spiders ! But that is not a P.formosa, and C.crawshayi has a new name: Pelinobius muticus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 11, 2015)

Agree: Citharischius crawshayi is now formally known as Pelinobius muticus. Can you place a pic of the P. Formosa's underiside? Legs and all so we can see the leg banding, I also agree that that doesn't look like a formosa IMO


----------



## 8 Legged Techie (Sep 11, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Agree: Citharischius crawshayi is now formally known as Pelinobius muticus. Can you place a pic of the P. Formosa's underiside? Legs and all so we can see the leg banding, I also agree that that doesn't look like a formosa IMO


It was sold to me as a P.regalis; however, a T keeper with considerably more Ts and T experience than me told me that it was a P.formosa, saying it was "too hairy" to be a P.regalis. Will post new photos later


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 11, 2015)

Really beautiful photos, your H.maculata is so amazing!! Of course the p.metallica and  h.lividum are wonderful too as are your other Ts. Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 11, 2015)

8 Legged Techie said:


> It was sold to me as a P.regalis; however, a T keeper with considerably more Ts and T experience than me told me that it was a P.formosa, saying it was "too hairy" to be a P.regalis. Will post new photos later


My 1st thought when I saw that photo was P. Regalis actually, I don't think any poeci has more hair than the other so I would think that's a poor way to ID poecilotheria spp. Does the T have a white (or light) abdominal band underneath the furrow? Also your specimen shows yellow colouration on the underside of the front legs, which also tells me it's not formosa, formosa doesn't possess any yellow colouration. If you have a photo of the whole underside of the T, post it and we'll try our best to assist you in identifying it properly 

Remember when Ts are in their sling - juvenile (sometimes sub-adult) stages, they may seem to have more hair than a full grown adult.


----------



## awiec (Sep 11, 2015)

8 Legged Techie said:


> It was sold to me as a P.regalis; however, a T keeper with considerably more Ts and T experience than me told me that it was a P.formosa, saying it was "too hairy" to be a P.regalis. Will post new photos later


If it has yellow (regalis are also noted for their creme belly band) it's not going to be a formosa, and hairiness has nothing to do with it, all of this genus are kinda "fluffy", rufilata is the one most noted for their scapulae. This link has some decent leg comparisons among the genus: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

